# [OOC] Against the Slavers A1-A4, 3.0 rules



## Halivar (Oct 12, 2003)

Game Thread
Rogue's Gallery

 I was flipping through some old 1st edition modules, and realized I had the complete A1 through A4 Slavers series. So, I'm going to run the series as a campaign. I'll be converting these modules to 3.0 as we go along. The campaign will consist of 6 level 5 PC's.

 If you've never played through these before, they're pretty much non-stop dungeon delves to stop piratical slavers. Of course, I'll be sprucing the modules up a bit with some good social interactivity.

               The Rogue's Gallery thread is here. If possible it'd be cool to start as soon as we get six and their characters up in RG.. Feel free to use 3.5 classes or PrC's, any Monte Cook material and the 3.0 splatbooks. If there are any other 3.5'ism's you'd like me to use, sell me on it. I'm pretty pliable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Other than that it's 32-point buy (before the five levels, so +1 ability point). You are open to any race in the MM or MM2 that gives less than +4 ECL. If you want to draw from another source, just run it by me first.

        Clerics, we're using the standard D&D pantheon. Anything in the "D&D Pantheon" section of Dieties & Demigods.

                        Starting gold is 9,000gp, no limit on what you can buy.

                     Hit-points are as follows: max first level, two-thirds max (round up) for the rest.
                     For instance, if you have d10 hit dice, you have 10 + (4*10)*(2/3) = 37 hp.

                          Also, we're using the 3.5 version of _identify_.  I really don't feel like making you guys wait 8 hours to learn that _holy avenger_ has a +2 enchantment on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I kid, I kid... so, any paladins?).

*Players so far:*
                          ferretguy - Elf Rogue/Monk (*)
rangerjohn- Gray Elf Conjurer (*)
                          Tonguez - Gnome Bard/Druid (*)
                      Ankh-Morphork Guard - Elf Ranger/Cleric (*)
                     Bob Aberton - Human Rogue/Fighter (*)
                  Hammerhead - Human Cleric of Heironeous (*)

       Those marked (*) have submitted their characters to the RG thread.

*Background:*
 I'll elaborate a bit more when the adventure starts, but I want you guys to have some idea of what's going on before we jump in. I'm not going to start you off at the dungeon's door (*snicker*). Instead, you're going to start on a boat approaching the pirate town of Highport, which you have learned slavers are operating out of. You'll have to convince (or hack) your way in, and once there find out where the slavers are operating out of. Then the delving begins!

 If you can, put a bit of info in your character as to why you are on this quest to stop the piratical slavers. An obvious option is that you're being paid to do it. One of you suggested being a former slaver/turncoat. Someone else had a good idea of looking for his monastery brothers.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 12, 2003)

Well Hallivar I'm always a sucker for old D&D modules....3.0 is ok....3.5 is of course better. I'll go for either a monk or a Rogue.....or maybe a monk/rogue...yeah thats it....a monk who's monastary had fallen and had to take to the sneaky ways to survive...perhaps those old slavers are responsible...
let me know what you requirements are and I'm in.


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

Interested in new games as always, but if the game gets crowded, I'll back out.

I prefer 3.5 over 3.0, but I wouldn't mind 3.0.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 12, 2003)

Interested - Gnome Scorcerer/Rogue with a Piquant for Alchemist Fire and a love of Hamsters...

and 3.0 is good (I haven't graded to 3.5 yet)


----------



## Halivar (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey guys, glad to have you on.  If there any 3.5 classes or PrC's you'd rather take over 3.0, feel free.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 12, 2003)

Oooh..I'm definatly interested. 3.5 is preferred, but I can do 3.0 just as well.

Hmmm...I'm thinking Ranger for some reason...though I'm not really sure what I'd want to play until I see the other PCs...


----------



## Halivar (Oct 12, 2003)

Welcome aboard, Ankh!


----------



## Bob Aberton (Oct 12, 2003)

Permission to come aboard, Halivar?

I'm thinking possibly a paladin-type...perhaps a some class/paladin who was once a slaver and got converted...hmm....

Or maybe a rogue-type who was once a slave-ship captain (note:  if there are no slave ships in these modules, ignore the last bit...).

I would prefer 3.0 (haven't ogtten the 3.5 books yet).


----------



## Halivar (Oct 12, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> Permission to come aboard, Halivar?
> 
> I'm thinking possibly a paladin-type...perhaps a some class/paladin who was once a slaver and got converted...hmm....
> 
> ...



 Great to have you!  I'm going to post the background of the story as soon as I get six folks and open a RG thread.  And, actually, I really like the ship-capatin idea, I can definitely use that (you are going to a pirate town, after all); tuck that under your brain-cap in case you pass up the paladin.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm a sucker for old modules too, so I'm in. I'm thinking some kind of arcanist, or possibly a Cleric. I'd prefer 3.5, since I'm trying for a total switch from 3.0 to 3.5 in every game I play, but no big deal.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 12, 2003)

That's our six!  w00t!

  Here's the RG thread for your PC's.  Remember to keep them updated!

 Soon as the characters are up, we can start. I don't plan all of us on posting every day (but I can if I have to, *wink* *wink*), but at least 2-3 times a week would be nice.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 12, 2003)

Right then....I'll probably have him up by tonight or the morning....Thinking about Rogue who changed his ways and became a monk....works a little more for me....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 12, 2003)

Hmm....I think I'll definatly play a Ranger...can I use the 3.5 version?


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2003)

I've decided to play a Lawful Good Cleric of Heironeous, thinking of an inquisitor-type character concept.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 12, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hmm....I think I'll definatly play a Ranger...can I use the 3.5 version?



 Like I said, all 3.5 classes are ok. Get crazy with it! Mostly I wanted a 3.0 spell-list and miscellaneous rules.

 EDIT:  I put up a small bit of background in the OG that should help you out with adventurer motives.  Also, I got the char-gen rules for the campaign.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 13, 2003)

Hammerhead, character looks good.

 Could you tack onto the bottom of your character sheet what spells you're going to preapare for the first day? You don't necessarily have to do this now, I just wanted casters to know to keep that on their sheet.

  PS:  It'll be interesting to see you walk around Highport with that shield (snicker).


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2003)

Ha! Bring 'em on! Wait...how many did you say there were? Uh...where's some paint? My background will essentially involve someone in the Church of Heironeous working with the Slavers, I find out, arrest the traitor, and go after the Slavers as well as trying to find other corruption in my Church. Sound okay with the setting?


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 13, 2003)

The Monk is up....well at least partially... will have finishing touches tomorrow...I hope..


----------



## Halivar (Oct 13, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> My background will essentially involve someone in the Church of Heironeous working with the Slavers, I find out, arrest the traitor, and go after the Slavers as well as trying to find other corruption in my Church. Sound okay with the setting?



 Sounds great.  Ferretguy and Tonguez, character's look good.  Good thing we got some thiefy-roguey types.  Now, if we could just get some hit-point sinks...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2003)

...character's up. Somehow developed into a Ranger/Cleric. Don't ask me...it just felt right.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 13, 2003)

Ankh, I love him. Especially the Favored Enemy (Giants)... really give him that 1st Edition feel!  The missing priestess of Elhonna bit is too good. As for the creatures that took her, well... it was kind of dark, but you could _swear_ they were covered in chitinous plates.... like... giant _bugs_.

  Feinar does not look like one to be messed with.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2003)

Halivar said:
			
		

> Ankh, I love him. Especially the Favored Enemy (Giants)... really give him that 1st Edition feel!  The missing priestess of Elhonna bit is too good. As for the creatures that took her, well... it was kind of dark, but you could _swear_ they were covered in chitinous plates.... like... giant _bugs_.
> 
> Feinar does not look like one to be messed with.




Right. *makes note of that* And yeah...I did the Favoured Enemy(Giants) mostly because of 1st Edition. I don't think I've ever made a Ranger without Favoured Enemy(Giants). Can't wait to get this game started. The group of characters is looking interesting.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2003)

Halivar said:
			
		

> Sounds great.  Ferretguy and Tonguez, character's look good.  Good thing we got some thiefy-roguey types.  Now, if we could just get some hit-point sinks...




I was kind of hoping the Ranger might be one, but...oh well. With an Endurance and Bull's Strength on, Marcon can have an 18 Str and Con, and buffed with two Magic Vestments can pump his AC to 26.

Like all the characters, not sure if I get the Gnome Bard/Druid thing though.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 13, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I was kind of hoping the Ranger might be one, but...oh well. With an Endurance and Bull's Strength on, Marcon can have an 18 Str and Con, and buffed with two Magic Vestments can pump his AC to 26.



 Actually, you're right.  Those buffs will definitely come in handy.  Good thing we're using the 3.0 versions of those spells (*wink* *wink*).

 Are you sure the enchantments from 2 magic vestments stack?  My first inclination would be to say no, but I'll look it up...


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2003)

One on Full Plate, one on Shield.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 13, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> One on Full Plate, one on Shield.



 Vestments are a set of clerical robes worn for ritualistic purposes. In D&D they fit over armor. Are you going to drape one of those over your shield? 

   PS:  What sourcebook are you getting the vestments from?  The DMG only lists _druid's vestments_ (extra wild shape 1/day) and _vestments of faith_ (DR 5/+5).

  ME:  Hi, my name is Halivar, and I don't have a brain.
  ALL:  Hi, Halivar...


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 14, 2003)

Halivar said:
			
		

> Vestments are a set of clerical robes worn for ritualistic purposes. In D&D they fit over armor. Are you going to drape one of those over your shield?
> 
> PS:  What sourcebook are you getting the vestments from?  The DMG only lists _druid's vestments_ (extra wild shape 1/day) and _vestments of faith_ (DR 5/+5).




  It's a spell.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 14, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> It's a spell.



 Thank you, rangerjohn, I am a freaking moron. I fail my will save and take two negative levels of DM for that one. Yes, Hammerhead, your AC is going to be through the roof. Very well done. 

 (It's amazing how little I remember spells I use so often... )


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 14, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Like all the characters, not sure if I get the Gnome Bard/Druid thing though.




You don't get Bard/Druid - you mean you've never seen Orbril and the Grand Circus Maximus in action!

*The Spectacle, The Glamour, The Excitement!* 

*See Orbril the Gnome defy gravity with his awesome acrobatics 

Be Dazzled by Spectacular Special Effects

Be Enchanted by the beauty of his flute

Watch as the Gnome tames the savage beast * 

_*and now he's on a Mission of Vegeance!*_​


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 14, 2003)

Tonguez....I think we're going to have to have you beat for that.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 14, 2003)

Bob Aberton, looking good on the rogue/fighter. With all these multi-classes, you'd think we were running a 1st ed. module .  In any event, all you rogues look ready for a dungeon delve.

 Is Thels still with us? He mentioned backing out if it got too crowded, I hope he's still in. As for the rest of you scallywags (except our former pirate guy), I still need a background. One of you (*wink* *wink*) needs equipment.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 14, 2003)

Aye there Halivar....coming right up....
and the background too.......


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeap, I'm here. I meant I would give my spot away if enough players were joining that didn't have much games yet.

Anyhow, we seem to have only 1 arcane spellcaster and that's a multiclassed bard, so it's not getting lots of spells anywhere soon.

So, Singleclass Wizard5 coming up. Guess I'll make it a grey elf. Expect to see it in a few hours.


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

Gotta go for work. I posted the char since it's practically done. Only a few things still need to be added:

-Name
-Mundane Items
-History

I'll post them this evening when I get back to work. Meanwhile, the rest of the char is up for approval.

Base ability scores are:

Str 13
Dex 13
Con 13
Int 18
Wis 9
Cha 8

Applying Racial Modifiers at level 1: -2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Int

Applying Age Modifiers at level 4: -1 Str, -1 Dex, -1 Con, +1 Int, +1 Wis, +1 Cha

Applying Level Bonus at level 4: +1 Int

The headband wasn't used to calculate starting spells/skill points.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 14, 2003)

Thels, it's good to have an arcane spellcaster in the group!

   Now once you and Bob Aberton get histories (and names) up, we can start. 

   BTW, Bob, can you post the Captaining feat?  I don't have that sourcebook.

  EDIT:  No rush, guys.  I just wanted to know what the current status was, that's all.

 EDIT EDIT:  Bob, I love the story.  We'll say you managed to acquire a new ship; not as nice as the Lady Arilen, but it'll do.  The Church of Hieroneous is not really into subterfuge and doesn't even really trust you, but the nobles dealing with them are only too happy to use you and your "pirate" ship as a trojan horse to get our heroes into the city.  There's a crew of fifty level 1 experts (sailors) manning the ship who absolutely will not veture off of it for love or money.  But as long as you're on the ship, you're their captain.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a couple of rules questions regarding our cast of characters...

First, Orbril is a Bard 3/ Druid 2. Yet strangely, he can cast 3rd level Bard spells and 2nd level Druid spells. Eh?

Second, there appears to be a mixture of 3.5 and 3.0 rules. For example, Thels' wizard uses the nerfed, 3.5 Haste, and Orbril is also a 3.5 Gnome who gains a bonus to Illusion DCs. I know you said we could use 3.5 classes, but what exact combination are we using here? Because it's going to become very complicated if everyone's using different parts of each rulebook.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 15, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> First, Orbril is a Bard 3/ Druid 2. Yet strangely, he can cast 3rd level Bard spells and 2nd level Druid spells. Eh?



 I hadn't gone over Orbril's spell list yet. Level 3 bards and level 2 druids cast level 1 spells max. Tonguez, make sure to consult the appropriate spells/day tables in the PHB.

 For a level 3 bard, it's 3/1 spells per day, with 6/3 spells known. Since your charisma is 16, you get bonus spells for level 1, 2 and 3. But you cannot cast level 3 spells yet, so you don't get this benefit until you take another level of bard. Since you're level 2 druid, you get 4/2 spells per day, with bonus spells for level 1 and 2 spells for having a wisdom score of 15.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Second, there appears to be a mixture of 3.5 and 3.0 rules. For example, Thels' wizard uses the nerfed, 3.5 Haste, and Orbril is also a 3.5 Gnome who gains a bonus to Illusion DCs. I know you said we could use 3.5 classes, but what exact combination are we using here? Because it's going to become very complicated if everyone's using different parts of each rulebook.



 The only 3.5'isms I was going to allow were classes and PrC's. After some thought, I'm going to allow 3.5 PHB races because (1) they may be easier for 3.5 converts to handle and (2) I don't think they'll introduce an unbalancing factor in the game. I don't consider the 3.5 spell list an integral part of the 3.5 wizard, so we'll use the 3.0 list for simplicity. The only caveat was that we were using 3.5 _identify_ because I don't want the game tied up for eight game hours to identify a _+1_ _longsword_. That means using extended duration spells. Believe me, it'll help you more than the bad guys. As for 3.5 races, I like them for the most part (Thels is taking a racial weapon prof (longsword), which I don't consider to be overpowering and rather appeals to the Gandalf fan inside me ).

 Hammerhead, thanks for helping me out here. Forgive me if it seems like I'm suffering from muddled rules syndrom. I said 3.0 because I wanted to avoid new DR, TWF, PA, crit. (non)stacking and limited buff duration rules. Instead of house-ruling them all, I said 3.0 with optional 3.5 classes/races if you want them. I'm sorry if this caused any confusion.


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

Oh yeah... uhh
I was using the SRD to copy/paste my spells. Forgot that they were 3.5.

The Grey Elf from 3.5 is the same as the Grey Elf from 3.0 (and no, it's not a PHB race, but you said you allowed MM races), except that 3.5 elves have proficiency in both Longswords and Rapier, whereas 3.0 elves had to choose. If you want, I'll remove the Rapier from the sheet. I wasn't gonna use it anyhow.

The only difference in the wizard is that they made all familiar bonuses equal to one feat, except for Hawn and Owl, who get the feat only in daylight/night respectively. The Skill Bonus feat went up to +3, and so did the familiar bonuses. If you want me to make a 3.0 wizard, all I need to do is adjust the bonus by 1 point.

come to think of it, Augment Summoning is 3.5  Guess I'll pick 2 new feats, as I chose Spell Focus only for the Augment Summoning.

Sigh. I've worked with 3.0 for three years, but 3.5 is already taking precedence in my head...


----------



## Halivar (Oct 15, 2003)

Oh, keep the rapier. I just saw an elf wizard with a longsword and no proficiency feat and said "Oh, a 3.5 elf" without thinking about the MM.

 BTW, go ahead and keep Augment Summoning. In your character sheet just remind me it's +4 Str and Con to all summoned creatures and we're good.


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

Rhm, I'm getting confused. 3.0 Elves have Longsword proficiency too.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 16, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Rhm, I'm getting confused. 3.0 Elves have Longsword proficiency too.



 I may have been misunderstanding something all along. I know all 3.0 MM elves have longsword prof's, but I was unaware PHB races had racial weapon proficiencies at all (but there it is, page 16 of the PHB under Elves).

 PS: You guys are going to find out real quick that I'm a writer, and I'm a math nerd, but I'm no lawyer. It is my solemn vow not to cheat you, so let me know when I goof on the rules.

 PPS: Also, this game has started with more rules faux pas on my part than any other game I've run. I'm not normally like this. Promise! Don't get scared! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PPPS: Bob is naked right now, as is Thels (except for a lovely headband). Thels's character also needs a background and a name (he must be trying to create the greatest wizard name EVAR).


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 17, 2003)

Halivar said:
			
		

> I hadn't gone over Orbril's spell list yet. Level 3 bards and level 2 druids cast level 1 spells max. Tonguez, make sure to consult the appropriate spells/day tables in the PHB.
> 
> For a level 3 bard, it's 3/1 spells per day, with 6/3 spells known. Since your charisma is 16, you get bonus spells for level 1, 2 and 3. But you cannot cast level 3 spells yet, so you don't get this benefit until you take another level of bard. Since you're level 2 druid, you get 4/2 spells per day, with bonus spells for level 1 and 2 spells for having a wisdom score of 15.




Yep sorry I got bonus spell crazy - its a habit of listing All 'Spells known' so I don't have to refer back when I level up. Still restricted by 'spells per day' limit however


----------



## Halivar (Oct 18, 2003)

We're almost there, kiddos!

 Tonguez - You have _flaming sphere_ grayed, why is that?  Also remember that you cannot cast _pyrotechnics_ or _major image_.  Your bardic spells known should be (6/3), not (6/3/1/1).

 Bob - I still need to know what the Captaining feat is before I can let you take it.

 Thels - Still need background, name and sundries.

 Once those three issues are taken care of, I'm ready to start.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Oct 18, 2003)

Oops, sorry 'bout that.

Captaining (General)
  You can effectively lead your crew in their day-to-day activities.
            Prerequisites:  Sailing skill (8 ranks)
            Benefit:  When you have the Captaining feat, any crew under your comand gains a +2 circumstance bonus to all skill checks that are needed to run the ship (Navigation, Pilot, & Sailor).

I just looked it over and realized that if by "sailing skill" it means Profession: Sailor, my character only has half the necessary ranks.

OTOH, if you consider Profession: Pilot and Profession: Navigator as subsets of the Sailing skill, then "Captain" Jack does have enough total ranks.  

So shall I change it for something else or what?


----------



## Halivar (Oct 18, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> So shall I change it for something else or what?



 Nah, it's fine.  Flav-o-rific besides.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 19, 2003)

Thels, ya still with us?  Let me know if you can't join in.  As is, you just need a 3.0 spell list, background, name and miscellaneous adventuring gear.  Then we can start the game up.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Oct 21, 2003)

BUMP.

As a last resort if Thels doesn't show, I could play his character as well as mine, if you want?


----------



## Halivar (Oct 21, 2003)

Actually, I'm going to go ahead and recruit an alternate.

 Thels, if you're out there, you got dibs.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 22, 2003)

Halivar, Just to let you know, I'm going to be unavailible for a couple of days. Will be back on Saturday evening (going to a course in San Diego whoohoo), and if time if anything goes on I'll try to check tomorrow before I leave...
 Otherwise play me as the revenge seeking Monk with a sneaky past for a couple of days.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 22, 2003)

*nod* Gotcha.  If I can find a sixth player in that time...


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 22, 2003)

Halivar said:
			
		

> *nod* Gotcha.  If I can find a sixth player in that time...




Any objections to me just taking over the conjurer, to speed things up?


----------



## Halivar (Oct 22, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Any objections to me just taking over the conjurer, to speed things up?



 None here.  Post a name and a background, and I'll fire up the game thread.

 Thanks, rj.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 23, 2003)

Halivar said:
			
		

> None here.  Post a name and a background, and I'll fire up the game thread.
> 
> Thanks, rj.




  I do have one concern his hit points.  So if he survives I'll take fighter next level and move into eldritch knight.  Oh Fienar shouldn't your greatsword be +5 to hit (bab +4 and MW +1) and 2d6 damage?

Update: filled out and changed some equipment, named and gave background.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2003)

The conjurer's hit points are extremely low. Shouldn't they be 4+16(2/3), or 15?

Just dropping by to let you all know I'm still ready to go, despite the unforunate delays.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes!  As soon as my box has finished recompiling glibc and Linux kernel, I'll open the game thread.

Also, I'll take a look at all the issues brought up in the last few posts.

Also, rangerjohn, could you swap out that spell list for a 3.0 list?  It's still got 3.5 spells in it.

Thanks!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 23, 2003)

Halivar said:
			
		

> Yes!  As soon as my box has finished recompiling glibc and Linux kernel, I'll open the game thread.
> 
> Also, I'll take a look at all the issues brought up in the last few posts.
> 
> ...




  Which one's are those?  I don't know which are new and which are from splat books.  Also I guess that means no eldritch knight.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 23, 2003)

The conjurer's hit-points should be 4 + (4*4)*(2/3) + 5, since he has an _amulet of health +2_.  That makes the grand total 20.

 Fienar's greatsword attack bonus should, indeed, be +5. Ranger is +2 because they get 1 BAB/level, cleric is +2 because they get 2/3 BAB/level, you got your pretty masterwork greatsword, and with no strength mod that adds up to a grand total of +5.

  rangerjohn, the spell-list you have comes straight from the 3.5 SRD.  Just replace it with 3.0 equiv's (except for _identify_, of which we are using the 3.5 version).  BTW, all 3.5 prestige classes are allowed, so an eldritch knight is fine with me.

 I'm going to go ahead and post the game thread tonight after work. I expect a few days before all the players realize we've openned shop. It'll be relaxed for a bit before I throw you into the monsters...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2003)

Ack...yep, I forgot to add in the MW bonus for the greatsword...then gave it bastard sword damage. I shall go fix it.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 24, 2003)

The game thread is up!

 Game Thread


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm sorry, recent pasttime was really hectic. I think I already said I didn't want a slot if the number of slots was limited, so good luck, guys.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 25, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, recent pasttime was really hectic. I think I already said I didn't want a slot if the number of slots was limited, so good luck, guys.



Sorry to hear about the schedule, Thels.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 28, 2003)

Everyone please send me an e-mail so I know how to contact you.  Looks like the boards are going down for an undetermined length of time.  I'd like to look for a back-up forum where we can move to game to until ENWorld comes back up.  Thanks!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 28, 2003)

From what I understand, the boards will remain up, so I don't think the email addresses will be necessary. Still, here's mine

oehl0019@umn.edu


----------



## Halivar (Oct 28, 2003)

Gotcha. From what I understand, a last minute cash infusion has helped out. That's mightily cool.

 BTW, I'm going to post again on the game thread tonight at 5:00 PM. As a general rule, I'll make a DM post after all players have posted, or 48 hours after the last player post; whichever comes first.


----------



## smetzger (Nov 13, 2003)

Did you know that I did a 3.0 Conversion of these modules?

http://yoyodyne.virtualave.net/


----------



## Halivar (Nov 13, 2003)

Just when you think you're a trailblazer...

 Very nice work, smetzger. Very thorough work. It appears most of my work is done for me. Thanks for the pointer.


----------

